# New to the site not to modeling



## JerseeJerry55 (May 10, 2016)

Hey all,
My name is Jerry. I am new to the website but did models back in the day (1970's 1980's). I have built all types of models in the past from Aurora Monter kits (Godzilla, King Kong, Creature from the Black Lagoon, etc.) through planes, semi's, and most of all cars. I am awaiting delivery on my newest kit Monogram Buick GSX. This will be the first car model since the late 1980's. Since I am back to novice stage not sure if I can do a great job, but will give it my best. Will rely on the others expertise on the site. So there may be some rather basic, vague questions. Thanks again.
JerseeJerry55


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome back to the hobby and welcome to Hobbytalk! Ask away if you have any questions.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to the asylum Jerry! I think you'll find most of the inmates here are willing to help a fellow modeler in any way they can (within reason, of course) so don't be shy with those questions.


----------



## JerseeJerry55 (May 10, 2016)

Zombie_61 said:


> Welcome to the asylum Jerry! I think you'll find most of the inmates here are willing to help a fellow modeler in any way they can (within reason, of course) so don't be shy with those questions.


Thanks. Can definitely use the help. The GSX arrived today and I have some ideas on how I'm going to build her. I think I'm looking at building her as a GS Stage 1 rather than the GSX. This means no body colored headlight bucket covers or spoiler. I'd love to attempt the photo etched GS badging I have seen online. But a little unsure how to use it. I just picked up some Testors rattle cans this evening. Doing her in a royal type blue. Also a flat black interior and will prime her first using Testors grey primer. I have read a lot of negative stuff on the internet about Testors paints. Although that was all I used in the good old days. if any have any commentary or pros and cons I'd certainly love to hear. Thanks.
Jersee Jerry 55


----------



## harpooner54 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome Jerry!
A couple of recommendations for you-
For anything that is going to be flat black- use Touch N Tone Black 
primer spray paint (made by Rustoleum). It works as a primer &
as a black paint. For the car body- I think that the Tamiya spray
paints are much better. They are synthetic lacquers & have a nice
smooth finish which dries in a short time.

-David


----------

